# Exam in N.C.



## jhoward (Apr 7, 2010)

Going to take the limited exam tomorrow June 26th 2010. Should i do any studying tonight or just lay cool and get a good night's rest. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have been studying jcr's study guide. Thanks Jason.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jhoward said:


> Going to take the limited exam tomorrow June 26th 2010. Should i do any studying tonight or just lay cool and get a good night's rest. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have been studying jcr's study guide. Thanks Jason.


Jason, good luck tomorrow. NC has a very difficult exam but it is doable by many. Only 17 percent pass the exam and I hope you are one of them. If you don't know it by now then forget it you don't have a chance. 

Maybe do a small review-take it easy and get a good sleep. The biggest part is knowing where to look for things as the code book will be available. Again Good Luck.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

whatever you don't know by now, don't worry about. take it easy, chill, good luck.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Rest all evening and go to bed early. If you don't know it buy now there is no use studying now. Good luck on the test. Hopefully you will have some very good news by about 2pm.


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

It wouldn't hurt to read a little more of the NC Construction Mang. Guide. As it will not be available.


----------



## jhoward (Apr 7, 2010)

Well bad news, first time taking the limited exam and i scored a 72. First thing I'm going to do now is take jcr's course and take the exam again in september. I thought i was prepared but the exam proved to me i was not. Feel pretty down today.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Do you have enough time to take the intermediate or unlimited test? You could take those test as soon as you got the paper work done you just can't take the limited for 3 months.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

jhoward said:


> Well bad news, first time taking the limited exam and i scored a 72. First thing I'm going to do now is take jcr's course and take the exam again in september. I thought i was prepared but the exam proved to me i was not. Feel pretty down today.


 
Don't feel bad. I know others who did worse than you and now have their nc state license. I'm going to take jcr's class and my state exam this winter.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jhoward said:


> Well bad news, first time taking the limited exam and i scored a 72. First thing I'm going to do now is take jcr's course and take the exam again in september. I thought i was prepared but the exam proved to me i was not. Feel pretty down today.


Sorry to hear that but unfortunately it is a common occurrence.

I took it about 30 years ago. It was tough then and an all day test- 2 sessions -morning and afternoon. We didn't have computers so the wait was 6 weeks. I barely passed with a 78 but when I took my unlimited a few years later I got an 86- go figure. I was not much prepared on the first exam-- that was for sure.


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

Dont feel bad you did very good. I graduated college in 1980 with a BA. Work was scarce so went to work with a large EC who went to our church. 2 years later took the test and made a 74.  Six months later took it again and failed again. 73 this time. . Third go round said enough is enough. Took it all in stride and made a 90 something. Bottom line is it took a college graduate 3 years experience and 3 tests to pass.
It was not easy and its tougher now. The first tests are learning experiences.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Wow only a 17% success rate in NC. When I was taking my preparation class Tom Henry's motto was to pass the first time. I did, but wonder about my classmates. I heard from only one other who took the JW test and passed. I took the masters first and passed on the first try.
Howard. What are you using to prepare? If it's not Tom Henry I would like to suggest you check into it. He pretty much assures if you do as he says for the duration you will pass on the first try. It worked for me and at least one other guy I know of for sure.
Can you take it again right away? If you can, I would give it a shot since you were so close. Then if you still don't pass try my suggestion. There are many here that have used Tom Henry's course and had great success. Good Luck!

Here you get two tries for the price of one. That's how it was I should say.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear you didn't pass. The good news is you can sign up and take the Unlimited right away. I thought the Unlimited was actually easier than the Limited test. Now that you are used to the test, you know what to look for now, and the next time should be easier. Good luck.


----------



## jhoward (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's support, i think i'm going to order tom henry's material also, study for another three months and i'm sending off my packet first morning. I cannot stand when something gets the best of me.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

J Howard do you have enough time to take the intermediate or the unlimited?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

jhoward said:


> Thanks for everyone's support, i think i'm going to order tom henry's material also, study for another three months and i'm sending off my packet first morning. I cannot stand when something gets the best of me.


I understand how you feel. I was certain I failed the test. I suffered for 3 days until I found out I passed. Those were some long days. Glad it was the weekend. When I left the test site I was so disappointed I grabbed a six pack of tall boys and drank every one of them on the way home. Then I had a hangover along with the uncertainty. 
There is light at the end of this I promise you. 
I don't know about your area, but our community college has a prep course and used Tom Henry last I heard. The class was two nights a week and one of the nights we took the open book test and were timed. Repetitive testing every Thursday night for 12 weeks. 2 Hour open book. That helped me alot. It would help anyone.
Please keep us posted. I can't wait until you come back and give all of us the good news.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I have some tom henry books. They are good. I have some mike holt books, they are good. The jcr course is all you need. Everyone I know that has taken it has passed.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> The jcr course is all you need. Everyone I know that has taken it has passed.


 I agree. 100% I would love to take his course if it was not so much money.


----------



## jhoward (Apr 7, 2010)

William 1978,I do not have enough time in for the unlimited, I definetly appreciate the encouragement so much from everyone, I cannot wait to take the exam again. This time i was a padewon, next time i will be a jedi.:no:


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

I just took a stab at the masters license in Ontario last Thursday for the first time. I took the day off but was home by noon, I had finnished the test in about 1/3 the time allowed. I was on the phone with the wife joking that she'd have to start calling me 'master' soon and we got hit with an earthquake. It'll make that day easy to remember 

Got my results today and I pulled off an 86%. Now I have to apply for the license itself, pay the fee, show a copy of the test results, prove my credentials (work experience) and give them a passport photo before they send my a license. So long as everything is to their satisfaction....


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

jhoward said:


> William 1978,I do not have enough time in for the unlimited, I definetly appreciate the encouragement so much from everyone, I cannot wait to take the exam again. This time i was a padewon, next time i will be a jedi.:no:


Have you considered watching any of Mike Holts videos! I think it's nice to break up your studying time with a video.
It's just like your sitting in a classroom with every body.
And some are funny. Such as chapter 430.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

*Test taking strategy*

When taking these exams, it is very common to find an answer to a hard question that had you stumped 20 or 30 questions ago. Try this technique to help you not get too hung up.

While going through the question, if it takes you more than ..... let's say 1 minute, then wright down the question number and a few words to remind you of the question, then proceed with the test. Now, while you are answering a different question you might come across the answer to one that you were almost hung up on. Since you know which number question it was you can easily go back to answer it.

I think you will find this will save you time and help.

I used this methodology to get through the VA, WV, SC, NC exams.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I used this methodology to get through the VA, WV, SC, NC exams.


 Why did you take all of those test when they reciprocate with one another?

I copied this off the state web site.


*Reciprocity*
Reciprocity Agreements currently exist between North Carolina and the following states: ALABAMA, FLORIDA, GEORGIA, LOUISIANA, MISSISSIPPI, OHIO, SOUTH CAROLINA, VIRGINIA, and WEST VIRGINIA
Reciprocity application packets are available for download or by calling the Board's office at (919) 733-9042.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Why did you take all of those test when they reciprocate with one another?
> 
> I copied this off the state web site.
> 
> ...


William, even though they say they reciprocate, for some of the states listed it's easier to pass their licensing exams than go through the process of getting a reciprocal license. I hear Fl is very reluctant to honor their side of this agreement unless you are a large EC.

Roger


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Really, I have never tried it. I know a guy that has reciprocated to Virgina,SC and Georgia with no problem, but he has not tried Florida.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Sorry. Deleted.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Why did you take all of those test when they reciprocate with one another?


I lived in VA so I took it there. At the time, WV did not reciprocate and we wanted to do some work there so I took it.

I moved to SC, and if you live in the State, you have to take the exam you can't reciprocate from another State if you are not in business in that State.

Then I moved to NC (and same thing).

I still have the SC masters card and the NC EC license. I let the VA and WV expire.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I lived in VA so I took it there. At the time, WV did not reciprocate and we wanted to do some work there so I took it.
> 
> I moved to SC, and if you live in the State, you have to take the exam you can't reciprocate from another State if you are not in business in that State.
> 
> ...


 I got you. I thought it was a little easier than that, but thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## jhoward (Apr 7, 2010)

Has anyone took the intermediate exam, if so is it comparable to the limited exam.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jhoward said:


> Has anyone took the intermediate exam, if so is it comparable to the limited exam.


 I have heard that it is pretty close. I have heard that all 3 all about the same, but the unlimited has some question over 600v.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

jhoward said:


> Well bad news, first time taking the limited exam and i scored a 72. First thing I'm going to do now is take jcr's course and take the exam again in september. I thought i was prepared but the exam proved to me i was not. Feel pretty down today.


what's passing score in NC?
here it is 70.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> what's passing score in NC?
> here it is 70.


 75 here.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

william1978 said:


> 75 here.


oh man he just missed.
I like the higher score to pass idea.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Passed my limited the first time and I am taking the U this winter. JCR is the best money you will ever spend if you want to pass the exam.


----------



## ElectriDon (May 21, 2013)

Wondering, JHoward, if you passed the exam, and how many times did it take if you didn't? I took the unlimited a few years ago and failed miserably (50), took the limited this Feb and got (65). I am improving but running out of brain cells to pass this sucker!


----------



## srlaws (May 27, 2010)

J Howard, I took the exam in North Carolina and was lucky to enough to pass the first time, but I wouldn't have had a chance if it wasn't for a gentleman named Albert Russell and his great pre-exam class he teaches at he community college near Lexington. I would highly recommend both Albert and his class if you are anywhere near DCCC. Good luck in the future. Steve


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Dudes this thread is 3 years old


----------



## ElectriDon (May 21, 2013)

No, Dennis. Really? Is that why the dates are 2010? What about the ones 2008? How old are they? I don't have my shoes off to count that high, since I lost some fingers noodling and electrical shock as we ******** do here in the South. (TOTALLY tongue-in-cheek, so relax) As there never was a post from JHoward as to his passing the test, I wanted to know if he actually did, how did he do, did he give up, or how many times it took to pass. You will notice if you look hard enough into my post it's in the not-so-fine print. (Again, tongue-in-cheek!)


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

Zombie Thread. How's that?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

many members don't check the dates of the post hence my comment

JHoward has 14 posts and the last time he posted here was feb. 16, 2011 so good luck getting an answer.


----------



## jhoward (Apr 7, 2010)

Good evening gentleman, I did not ever retake the exam. I was working for my father as he owns a electrical company. He retired and now I'm studying feverishly to acquire my licenses. I will be taking jcr's class in May. I'm scheduling my test for the end of July. I did not take the exam seriously the first time and only time I took it in 2010. I am taking it very seriously now. All is well and thanks.


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

Thread has arose from the dead. Happy Easter


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

i took the JCR class in Jan. been studying hardcore because i have to test before June was approved to take the Unlimited!.. good luck! very knowledgable. CE fo sho!


----------



## jhoward (Apr 7, 2010)

“Thejck" how many hours have you been studying daily or what is you're studying habits if you mind me asking?


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

jhoward said:


> &#147;Thejck" how many hours have you been studying daily or what is you're studying habits if you mind me asking?


few and far between with a six month old girl. really ive been using the booklet from that JCR seminar. he breaks it down well. im personally on load calculations, one of my weaknesses. i usually work everyday.. so i have a copy of 11 codebook on phone. a copy of code and handbook on tablet. IMO.. knowing (and still learning) the organization of it has really opened my eyes..


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I took the JCR course before sitting for my exam.

What I did was take index cards and write the code section on 1 side and what the code section referred to on the other. I would randomly select a stack of them and have my wife call out the code section and I would guess what it related to. Or she would describe the code section and do it that way. We would go through the stack until I got all of them right. If I missed one we would start over and do it again. We would do that as many times as it would take to get all of them right.

Then I would take the practice question booklet from the class and randomly select 10 questions an work those out. If I missed one I would start over. Contnued that until I got all of them correct,

We would do this almost every night after dinner.

Worked out pretty well for me. Scored a 92 on my intermediate.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

When I took the test I decided if I couldn't pass it without taking the course then I didn't want it. I studied everything I could find as money was not there to buy things. I passed but barely 76-- I took the unlimited a few years later and got a 87 again without the course work. Not sure I could do it now but it felt good that I was able to do that. High score didn't matter to me.

I knew a guy who took the test got a 96 and knew absolutely nothing about wiring. He would call me up all the time asking how to do things-- that was 30 years ago...or more


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I've been pretty lucky in passing electrical exams. I never took prep courses, just studied the examples in the back of the book, and followed and read the code sections mentioned.

The key is to know where to find the answers, and to understand some of the "trick" questions.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

oh yea. ive been listening to the Mike Holt YouTube videos. dont get to see vid as i do it mainly on commute to work but hoping repetition works. thanks i like the index card idea! thats amiable Dennis. if im not mistaken the seminar counts toward CE?..


----------



## Michael Frank (11 mo ago)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Only 17 percent pass the exam


Hi Dennis, I was just wondering if you had time to share where you found that information since I can’t find it officially anywhere. Just curious since I passed limited and unlimited each on the first try. (Another shoutout to JCR, couldn’t have done it without his online course)


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Michael Frank said:


> Hi Dennis, I was just wondering if you had time to share where you found that information since I can’t find it officially anywhere. Just curious since I passed limited and unlimited each on the first try. (Another shoutout to JCR, couldn’t have done it without his online course)



The state used to send out newsletters with that info. I'll see if I can find it. Also JCR has a great setup although I find some of his questions in error or just plain tricky. They seem to try and trick you and the exam is not like that. In all he is one of the best.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Michael Frank said:


> Hi Dennis, I was just wondering if you had time to share where you found that information since I can’t find it officially anywhere. Just curious since I passed limited and unlimited each on the first try. (Another shoutout to JCR, couldn’t have done it without his online course)


Way back when....the test was given twice a year and there would be hundreds of test takers in there. When the newsletters came out they would give you the statistics of pass/fail. Now that they are giving the test almost all year long they don't seem to keep that statistic and quite frankly they probably don't want to scare people away.

It has been hard to get contractors so the state also lowered the passing grade to 70 instead of 75 which would obviously change the rate of success. 

So I have no idea what it is now but I am sure it was 17% years ago.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Way back when....the test was given twice a year and there would be hundreds of test takers in there. When the newsletters came out they would give you the statistics of pass/fail. Now that they are giving the test almost all year long they don't seem to keep that statistic and quite frankly they probably don't want to scare people away.
> 
> It has been hard to get contractors so the state also lowered the passing grade to 70 instead of 75 which would obviously change the rate of success.
> 
> So I have no idea what it is now but I am sure it was 17% years ago.


They keep it still. It’s something like a 75% fail rate. It is in the test description. That number is important because the state keeps extensive statistical data on every question and the overall scores. They constantly adjust things to keep the failure rate at a certain target. So as the training out there improves and pass rates increase they ratchet up the test.

Currently you schedule a test at a PSI testing center. It’s all computerized. I forget all the details but when you walk in other than the materials that they say you can bring in, and I can’t remember if that’s anything, you have to empty your pockets into a locker and that’s it. You are on camera the whole time. There will be others there taking tests but it might be an electrical test for another state or an LPN test or just about anything.

The current test has ZERO to do with any of your skill or knowledge. NC is “calculation light” meaning very few problems where you need to calculate say total circular mils of conductors. The vast majority test you on how well you “know the Code”. When I say this I mean the test question is about some obscure part of the Code that you would never use on the job. You have to know how to quickly find the right section and look it up and answer it. There are 5 questions from that stupid poor resolution MEP diagram in the test information. There are 10 questions from the alarm Code, NFPA 7/. Those rotate frequently. The alarm code is utter crap. There is really no way to learn it. The questions are written by fire Marshall’s around the state who are electrical clueless and write the most ridiculously hard questions they can. There is really not much you can do to prepare for those.

The best thing you can do is learn the indexing systems in the NEC and get efficient at looking things up. If it’s say a grounding question know exactly where to find it in the book. If it’s a pool question know where to find it. If it’s a type of raceway the allowable wire types fall under the exact same number in each section and the raceways are alphabetical except the last one. This is what you need to learn for the NC test. There are 5-10 questions from the NAMBLA book (basic business law) and some based on the instruction book itself containing the regulation. Memorize this stuff because you need it in business anyway. The drawing, NEC and alarm parts are “open book”. The business law and license parts are not.

As far as the 3 levels (limited, intermediate, unlimited) unless you lack the experience, take unlimited, period. The cost difference is minimal. There are just a couple more business law questions vs. the limited test. The intermediate and unlimited tests are identical, There are severe financial limits between the licenses. Not all the licenses have full reciprocity.

So that’s it. Anyone can pass without knowing the first thing about electrical work if they just get good at taking this kind of test.

If you want to practice on real questions don’t bother with Mike Holt. Get something from say JCR Productions or one of the other NC-specific trainers. The questions in Mike Holt are nothing like the NC test. I’d say Mike Holt is good if you want to learn the Code for normal every day use…how we actually use it on the job. You probably won’t pass with the Mike Holt stuff. That’s just how it is. Mike Holt doesn’t teach you much about looking things up.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

paulengr said:


> So as the training out there improves and pass rates increase they ratchet up the test.


Do you know this for a fact?


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

paulengr said:


> Anyone can pass without knowing the first thing about electrical work if they just get good at taking this kind of test.


That was me, a good test taker. Know enough to get by as a construction electrician, but in a code debate, I lose.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

oldsparky52 said:


> Do you know this for a fact?


They lowered the standards IMO since they lowered the passing grade.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

oldsparky52 said:


> Do you know this for a fact?


Yes. They are up front about it. Call and ask.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

paulengr said:


> Yes. They are up front about it. Call and ask.


Nah, I'll take your word for it. 

I just assumed that since so many people were teaching the actual test questions they had to keep changing them to try to make the test an actual test. But then again, maybe they have to do it to support the teaching guys (that are ex inspectors and contractors?).


----------

